# iPod Touch - Available in India yet ?



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

iPod touch is available in India yet ? If so any idea of price for the 8 GB one and 16 GB  ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

Yea I had spoken to a iStore guy , he told they are expecting Touch delivery  soon.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 11, 2007)

Its already available. Around 13k for the 8gb model and 17k for the 16gb model.


----------



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

13 K ? WoW, thats not bad at all. krazyfrog, any idea where it is available ?


----------



## krazzy (Nov 11, 2007)

Try the big shops in your area. Or some online site. Btw it'll be better if you go for the 16gb model. Price difference is not much plus you get double capacity. 8gb for an audio/video player is too less. Plus if you jailbreak it, you'll need all the memory you can get.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 11, 2007)

Its definitely not 13K

The price is 17K for the 8GB model and 20500 for the 16GB model.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

Its available..in bangalore if anyone want to buy and fall in ditch, its available in Forum Mall


----------



## wealthyminds (Nov 11, 2007)

See this!

*www.indiaplaza.in/electronics/all/Apple/1.htm

*Apple iPod Touch-8GB*
Our Price:* Rs. 13939*
List Price: Rs.17700
Save Rs. 3761(21.25%) 

*Apple iPod Touch 16GB*
Our Price: *Rs. 18020*
List Price: Rs.21990
Save Rs. 3970(18.05%)

What say?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

^ i think one should consider buying 16 gig one instead of 8 gig.. coz the difference is just 4k.. justify ur self..


----------



## wealthyminds (Nov 11, 2007)

^ Difference is just about 4k... Re-calculate!

Moreover, it comes with free diwali gift hampers when you buy it soon... Check out amazon.com for useful reviews...

*www.amazon.com/review/product/B000JNYWBG/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

^ yeah i know


----------



## raksrules (Nov 11, 2007)

Its available in Croma Electronics Super Market. I have seen Ads in Newspapers of Mumbai and Pune.


----------



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you. And thank you very much for the Amazon review links too. Found an Apple Corner address in my city. Will call em and ask for the price tomo.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

^near  kadavanthra rajiv gandhi indoor stadium?  apple store? or lasergraphics(main dealer)?which one?


----------



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, I guess thats the one (I saw the address like that, I couldn't go directly yet - I know teh place though). I think the same guy runs the Lasergrpahics as well ? Or thats different ? Also, do you know the Lasergraphics showroom ? I mean location.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

^oh.yes both are run by lasergraphics.there are other options for u in kochi for sure  pentamenaka(fraudsters gallery) or gcda


----------



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh no !! lol. really scared to buy from GCDA / Penta. But last month I saw one shop - Tokyo Shop - in Penta Menaka. And that looks like reliable, atleast the product range etc seems to be original. Vast collection of gadgets. Anyway if I buy I am planning to buy form Authorised Apple stores.


----------



## nix (Nov 12, 2007)

when you re buying something as divine as the ipod touch..its better you buy it from an apple store man... 
its my next buy..for sure...


----------



## wealthyminds (Nov 12, 2007)

It's available in Bangalore - at SPAR Hypermarket (Bannerghatta Road) near diary circle - Accenture.


----------



## din (Nov 12, 2007)

Made a call just now - Apple Corner, Cochin, India and the price ..

8 GB - 17,700 !!!

16 GB - 21,700 !!!

Any info of price from other Authorised Apple stores ? As this price seems to be too high


----------



## praka123 (Nov 12, 2007)

^too much na?@din:try bangalore or Madras


----------



## din (Nov 12, 2007)

yes, gonna ask my friend whos in Blore bout the price there.

Also, if I buy from US, how to make the AC adapter part ? Just curious.

Correction :

Apple Corener people said 17,700 for 8GB and 23,700 for 16 GB - iPod Touch

Saw anotehr link

*www.jjmehta.com/pricelist/apple_ipod_prices.htm

15500

Totally confused. Or jjmehta is not authorised reseller ?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 12, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Saw anotehr link
> 
> *www.jjmehta.com/pricelist/apple_ipod_prices.htm
> 
> ...



Even if they are ( which I doubt ), the price 15500 is without taxes.

So it comes to around 17K only.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 12, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Also, if I buy from US, how to make the AC adapter part ? Just curious.


What ac adaptor part? iPods don't come with chargers. You have to buy it separately or charge it from your pc using data cable.


----------



## din (Nov 12, 2007)

Oops, sorry, didn't know that. The data cable comes with iPod  rt ? And that can be used as charger (USB) ?


----------



## Pathik (Nov 12, 2007)

You can get an AC to USB (5v) converter of sorts to just charge ur iPod without PC..


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 12, 2007)

^^^ Huh ?


----------



## din (Nov 12, 2007)

OK, I think the best way is get it from US. If I get it from US, it will have warranty here ? Will the apple guys here in India do service for products we purchase from US ?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2007)

Absolutely. All Apple products, bar none, ship with a standard international onsite warranty of one year that covers everything except physical damage. 



			
				din said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry, didn't know that. The data cable comes with iPod  rt ? And that can be used as charger (USB) ?


It charges over USB, that's correct. You have to buy a charger separately.

Don't ask me how Apple gets away with that. It's insane. When I came to know about this, I was so shocked. Does anyone know any other consumer electronic that does not ship with a _charger_, of all things?


----------



## gaurav816 (Nov 13, 2007)

futurebazzar.com also selling ipod touch


----------



## din (Nov 14, 2007)

I asked one of my friends whos coming to India (from US) this month. He already bought 2 iPod Touch (8 GB), but he asked me to wait for Xmas. He said the price will sure go down after Xmas. I think I will wait till this month end to see if prices are coming down.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't worry. It is pretty much a guarantee that the prices are not coming down anytime soon...


----------

